# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Γενικά για το backbone >  Προβλήματα που παρατηρούμε σε Links

## mikemtb

παρατηρωντας τις διαδρομες που περνανε τα data μας, θελω να ξεκινησω αυτο το thread με την ελπιδα οτι θα γινει sticky, θα ενημερωνωμαστε και θα πρατουμε αναλογως.

λοιπον παρατηρησα το λινκ μεταξυ 7net #15731 ip:10.31.172 και john70 #410 ip:10.2.21 εχει τα χαλια του με ping απο 450ms εως timeout.
παρακαλουνται οι ενδιαφερομενοι να κανουν κατι για αυτο. (κλεισιμο του bgp μεχρι να φτιαχτει)

1. οι συνφορουμιτες που θα τυχει να παρατηρησουν κατι αναλογο σε αλλα σημεια του δικτυου, ας ενημερωσουν το post
2. οι θιγομενοι ας ενημερωνουν το post με τα actions taken.

ευπροσδεκτη καθε βελτιωση/βοηθεια πχ: εχω προσβαση στο ρουτερ-το διωρθωνω αμεσα(προσωρινα), Η' εχω το τηλ του, και ενημερωνω...

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα! πολύ σωστό το θέμα που άνοιξες mike γιατί και εγώ έχω παρατηρήσει πολλές φορές προβλήματα, πχ στο εξοχικό μερικές φορές τα VOIP είναι παντελώς άχρηστα γιατί έχει τόσο πολύ ping που δεν μιλάς. Και όταν περνάς μέσω αυτού και σταθερό τηλέφωνο που το χρησιμοποιούν και ηλικιωμένοι είναι πάρα πάρα πολύ σημαντικό να δουλεύει σωστά, αν ήταν απλά το voip το δικό μας δεν θα με ένοιαζε τόσο. Συγκεκριμένα μερικές ώρες της μέρας που δεν είναι πάντα οι ίδιες μεγαλώνει η απόκριση, πιστεύω όμως ότι οφείλεται σε αύξηση της κίνησης, γιατί συμβαίνει κυρίως κοντά Καλοκαίρι και Σαββατοκύριακα και βασικά ώρες αιχμής. Πχ μπορεί να το κάνει τώρα, αλλά να μην το κάνει νωρίς το πρωι και το βράδυ. Δλδ πρέπει κάποια links να έχουν μικρό B/W και υπεροφορτώνονται. Οπότε δεν μπορώ να πω προς το παρόν κάτι συγκεκριμένο. Αν έχει κανείς καμια ιδέα τι μπορεί να φταίει και τι να κοιτάξω ας μου πει. Να σημειωσω πως προβληματα με το ιντερνετ που περνάει μεσω VPN δεν έχω παρατηρήσει. Καποια προβλήματα που είχα αναφερει περσυ είχαν λυθει γιατι βρηκα το τηλ του κομβούχου με το πρόβλημα και μιλησα με τον ίδιο.
Και μια ερώτηση : αν υποθεσουμε οτι σπιτι Αθηνα κατεβαζω απο το δικτιο μας "dvds με linux" και το λιωνω, εχω δει οτι αμα κανω tracert προς το εξοχικο εχω πολυ μεγαλη αυξηση των ms, αυτο δεν αποτελει προβλημα στην χρηση του VOIP εκει? δλδ αν τυχει καποιος να θελει να μιλησει στο τηλ εφοσον δινω απο την Αθηνα με asterisk κτλ δεν θα εχει lag? γιατι μαλλον αυτο συμβαινει αλλα οχι απο εμενα, προφανως καποια ενδιαμεσα links εχουν μικρο B/W και ισως να παιζει και QoS χωρις φυσικα να το ξερω σιγουρα αυτο.

----------


## NetTraptor

BGP down. Θέλει φτιάξιμο! και ότι είχε φτιαχτεί πριν κανένα μήνα. Θα ειδοποιήσω..

----------


## gas

Mπραβο Μιχαλη για το θεμα αυτο. Ευχομαι να τυχει της ανταποκρισης που του αξιζει και να λυνονται ετσι γρηγοροτερα τα διαφορα προβληματα που κατα καιρους παρουσιαζονται.

----------


## kxrist

ποιός θα ανταποκριθεί άραγε ???

για μεμονωμένες περιπτώσεις ίσως βγεί άκρη....
το θέμα είναι σωστό.

----------


## mikemtb

> BGP down. Θέλει φτιάξιμο! και ότι είχε φτιαχτεί πριν κανένα μήνα. Θα ειδοποιήσω..


Thanks!

----------


## mikemtb

> ποιός θα ανταποκριθεί άραγε ???
> 
> για μεμονωμένες περιπτώσεις ίσως βγεί άκρη....
> το θέμα είναι σωστό.


Ετσι, για μεμονωμενες περιπτωσεις το ανοιξα και εγω

----------


## mikemtb

Λοιπον ας αναφερω και μια μεμονομενη περιπτωση που ανακαλυψα.
απο τον κομβο 6628 indian κανωντας traceroute μεχρι τον δημητρη dgi 2125 ενω θα επρεπε να ειχα μονο ενα ενδιαμεσο hop τον YDIN 20689 ανταυτου παει δυτικα προαστια και ξαναγυρναει. αρα λοιπον δεν παιζει πλεον το λινκ dgi-ydin
ας το δει καποιος ρε παιδια! επισεις τελευταια εχει χαλασει το λινκ dgi-tserts, τι εγινε? γυρισαν ολα τα πιατα μαζι?  :: 
edit: δεν κανει connect to bgp στο λινκ indian-ydin edit2:διωρθωθηκε. ευχαριστω γιαννη

----------


## ydin

πρέπει να έχω θέμα. θα το κοιτάξω! 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

> Λοιπον ας αναφερω και μια μεμονομενη περιπτωση που ανακαλυψα.
> απο τον κομβο 6628 indian κανωντας traceroute μεχρι τον δημητρη dgi 2125 ενω θα επρεπε να ειχα μονο ενα ενδιαμεσο hop τον YDIN 20689 ανταυτου παει δυτικα προαστια και ξαναγυρναει. αρα λοιπον δεν παιζει πλεον το λινκ dgi-ydin
> ας το δει καποιος ρε παιδια! επισεις τελευταια εχει χαλασει το λινκ dgi-tserts, τι εγινε? γυρισαν ολα τα πιατα μαζι? 
> edit: δεν κανει connect to bgp στο λινκ indian-ydin edit2:διωρθωθηκε. ευχαριστω γιαννη


Καλησπέρα, 
το λινκ με dgi-ydin παίζει άπαιχτα. 
Το λινκ dgi-tserts είναι χάλια εδώ και πολύ καιρό.
Θέλει φτιάξιμο απο την πλευρά του tserts. Έτσι και αλλιώς μόνος του είναι ο Γιάννης, 
δεν υπάρχει δρομολόγηση παραπέρα ακόμα. Παλιά πριν χρόνια υπήρχε.

----------


## ydin

Βασικα εχω 'χάσει' το λινκ με τον sv1κατι κ δεν βρίσκουμε τον ιδιοκτητη. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## mikemtb

> Καλησπέρα, 
> το λινκ με dgi-ydin παίζει άπαιχτα. 
> Το λινκ dgi-tserts είναι χάλια εδώ και πολύ καιρό.
> Θέλει φτιάξιμο απο την πλευρά του tserts. Έτσι και αλλιώς μόνος του είναι ο Γιάννης, 
> δεν υπάρχει δρομολόγηση παραπέρα ακόμα. Παλιά πριν χρόνια υπήρχε.


Καλησπέρα Δημήτρη!! 
Ναι ήταν πρόβλημα με τον ydin, το τακτοποίηση.
Όσο για τον τσέρτς πλέον δεν είναι μόνος του  έχει φτιαχτεί απο εμενα διαδρομή με 2hops βγαίνει σπατα!!! Στείλε πμ άμα θες τηλ, να σου πω


Στάλθηκε από το C1905 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

